# Receive message intermittently "This webpage is not available"



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello,

I keep receiving the message various error messages such as "Unable to connect to the Internet" or "This webpage is not available". My browser will work, and then my connection will drop, then it will come back if I refresh the page. I am using google chrome, windows 7. This is only happening on my laptop, not ipad, ipod etc. This happened out of nowhere, and is very frustrating.

I am using a router, and seem to be able to connect ok if I plug in directly to the modem.

I appreciate any suggestions and thanks for your help in advance!

This is more of the error detail: 
The webpage at https://www.google.ca/webhp?emsg=NCSR&noj=1&ei=a4M2UavAOaHJygGnnYCoAQ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error 21 (net::ERR_NETWORK_CHANGED): Unknown error.

OR

Unable to connect to the Internet
Google Chrome can't display the webpage because your computer isn't connected to the Internet.

You can try to diagnose the problem by taking the following steps:

Go to Start > Control Panel > Network and Internet > Network and Sharing Center > Troubleshoot Problems (at the bottom) > Internet Connections.
Error 106 (net::ERR_INTERNET_DISCONNECTED): The Internet connection has been lost.

My ipconfig info is:

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cgocable.net
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::906:3845:509a:56b1%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.133
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cgocable.net

Tunnel adapter isatap.cgocable.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cgocable.net

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:42e:1058:b7d8:bac0
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::42e:1058:b7d8:bac0%23
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an xirrus screen shot - maybe its wireless interference

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.
*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

A useful guide on troubleshooting an intermittent wireless connection
http://help.orange.co.uk/orangeuk/support/personal/353093


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,

Screen shot attached. Our network is Mattsty2013. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, it maybe interference as you have another channel on 1

log into the router - goto the wireless settings and change to use wireless channel 6

see if that improves


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi there,

Thanks for looking at this. I can log into the admin page for the modem , but don't know where to go to change the channel? Any tips or directions would be greatly appreciated.

I have a linksys e1000 modem.

Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> but don't know where to go to change the channel?


The wireless section.


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,

Ok. Found it. Thanks. Changed it, then I couldn't get onto the wireless network at all from this computer (was stuck on "identifying network". A restart did nothing.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The only thing you changed was the channel to 6? Makes no sense that would cause any problem. Please show another Xirrus screen shot.


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,

Attached. Again, only my laptop is having this issue, but I haven't changed any settings recently for this to occur.

Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have seen issues using channel 1 and security , if you have cordless phones - but it maybe an issue with some other device on the channel 6 interfering with security - try changing back to channel 1 - as the other device has chanbed to 3 and clearly on autochannel select


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi. 

Ok will try channel 3 tonight after work. Does it make sense though that only my laptop had issues with channel 6? All other devices were ok on that channel. 

Thanks again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

go back to channel 1 NOT 3 - that's the other wireless signal


> Does it make sense though that only my laptop had issues with channel 6? All other devices were ok


 no - in which case ignore what I said


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Xirrus screen shot shows an apparent wireless connection. ???

Was your wireless driver changed ("updated") about the time your problems started? Make sure you now have the latest wireless driver from the laptop manufacturer's web site. If you have that one reinstall it anyhow in case the installed instance is corrupted.

What version of Windows?


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi

I'm on windows 7. If the driver was updated, it wasn't by me. I will try to find the wireless driver for my laptop in order to update it, but not sure what to search for? Is it the laptop's version/manufacturer or what? 

And yes, I do get a signal, the issue is that it keeps dropping. But only for my laptop. 

Any thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> the issue is that it keeps dropping. But only for my laptop.


 how long for now ?



> Is it the laptop's version/manufacturer or what


 model and exact make (should be on a label on the bottom) and then manufacturer website - look for a Atheros driver - adapter is a AR5B97 - we can also get the driver from the Atheros site - but start with manufacturers website

post details here and we can find


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

It's been about two weeks now. Have restarted my modem and reset my router. But the issues persist. Will try the driver tonight.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry


> how long for now ?


 I meant for how long does it actually disconnect for and how do you re-connect?


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi. 

I'd have to time it, but it's about every few minutes that it cycles. It's pretty much constantly dropping and reconnecting.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you managed to re-install the driver - dont update - actually install


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just to confirm the driver for th laptop right?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, go to the laptop manufacturer's web site, support section, find the drivers for your model of laptop (if it is a Dell use your Service Tag for easier searching), and download and install the driver for the Atheros AR5B97


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi... re-downloaded the driver... seems ok so far, I will advise if it keeps up!


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,

Well it's been a few days... Things have definitely improved, but the signal does still drop about once every 15-30 minutes - a hour but nowhere near as often. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> re-downloaded the driver


 where did you download
in network adapters > properties> whats the driver version 
the atheros site may be better

post another xirrus screen shot 
Also try the guest account , just to see if encyption is an issue


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,

Will attach both screen shots. Can't seem to connect to the guest network... Have a yellow exclamation mark... 

Thank you.


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi. Will retry the attachments. Am having the signal drop pretty much constantly again, after an improvement for a few days.

I downloaded the artheros driver through the laptop manufacturer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Am having the signal drop pretty much constantly again


The signal strength, as shown by Xirrus? How about showing a couple minutes (or whatever is needed to show the drops) of signal history.


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,

Here's quite a few minutes of history... Have changed my channel to 9, as per advice from my cable company. Note that at the beginning of the screen shot, it was still on "auto". 

Thanks again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

theres quite a movement from -70 then suddenly a straight line with the signal slowly getting stronger upto -17 

at what point did you change channels ?

is almost as if you have slowly walked to towards the router


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Unfortunately that interfering network moved from channel 11 to 9 along with you.  That _is_ another network, right? You don't have a repeater using a different SSID, right?


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> Unfortunately that interfering network moved from channel 11 to 9 along with you.  That _is_ another network, right? You don't have a repeater using a different SSID, right?


Hi,

Not sure what a repeater is?? Also things had been good all weekend, and now I'm having the same issue again.


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

etaf said:


> at what point did you change channels ?
> 
> is almost as if you have slowly walked to towards the router


I'm not sure at this point... I will retry the test now.


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,

Another screen shot from tonight...

Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Again, or still, that strong "DIRECT ..." network is using channel 9. When you see that, change yours back to channel 11 to see if the little separation helps some.

At least this time your signal history looks good except for that drop around 260 seconds.


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> Again, or still, that strong "DIRECT ..." network is using channel 9. When you see that, change yours back to channel 11 to see if the little separation helps some.
> 
> At least this time your signal history looks good except for that drop around 260 seconds.


Hi,

I think that "Direct" network is our wireless printer. Have turned it off to see if that makes a difference. It always seems to "follow" me around on the channels so I figured it had to be connected somehow?

Also, the signal mostly seems to be strong, the issue is that the laptop itself keeps "refreshing" it. Only the laptop. SO FRUSTRATING.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I think that "Direct" network is our wireless printer. Have turned it off to see if that makes a difference.


Well, why are you teasing me?  Did the network disappear from Xirrus when you turned the printer off?????

I think that the problem is the wireless driver or adapter. But we wanna eliminate other possible causes before advising to buy another adapter. Have you tried *both* the driver from the laptop manufacturer's web site and the one direct from Atheros's site and are now using whichever of those is working better?


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> Well, why are you teasing me?  Did the network disappear from Xirrus when you turned the printer off?????
> 
> I think that the problem is the wireless driver or adapter. But we wanna eliminate other possible causes before advising to buy another adapter. Have you tried *both* the driver from the laptop manufacturer's web site and the one direct from Atheros's site and are now using whichever of those is working better?


That network is now gone from Xirrus... So I guess it was the printer? Sorry, it's fairly new so don't know.

I tried the one from the laptop manufacturer's site. It worked a bit better. Was having trouble with finding an Atheros one. Is there a site you recommend please?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*Drivers for the other windows operating system*
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-drivers.php
You need to look down the page for your particular adapter model and then look across the columns to find your windows version.
Now click on the  blue tick mark  in the column under your windows version.
This will open another page for that particular adapter and that windows version.

direct link for the AR5B97 for windows 7 here
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=40&system=6

Now click on the download button labelled " Click to Download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

To install the driver you will need to do the following

Extract the downloaded zip file into a folder on the PC
then

> Start Globe
> Control Panel
> System and maintenance
> Scroll down to *Device manager*
> network adaptors, click on the +  >
> Right click on the AR5B97 Adapter
> click on *Update Driver Software...*
> click on *Browse my computer for driver software*
> let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer
> Have Disk
> click on the Button *Browse...*
> Locate the folder you extracted the zip folder and highlight the .inf file
you should see two files with .inf

32Bit AR5B97 * netathr.inf*
64Bit AR5B97 * netathrx.inf *


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi... thanks. How do I know if it should be 32 or 64 bit? Last time I just guessed... 

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/515-system-type-32-bit-x86-64-bit-x64.html


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, 
Thanks for the info... I tried that... It seems to be disconnecting, but in a different way? Still trying to observe what it's doing exactly.
Not sure if I can run any diagnostics or anything else?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> ... I tried that... It seems to be disconnecting, but in a different way?


 did you install the driver and have no messages 
can you check the driver version 
in device manager right click on the adapter and properties >driver tab>

hows it different ?


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,

This time I seem to be getting more of the exclamation mark, not the blue circle like it's trying to find the network.

Screen shot attached...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see the following please

ipconfig /all
Three Ping tests
xirrus screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.
*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/opinion/windows/3415854/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/windows/3405830/how-take-screenshot-in-windows-8/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

A useful guide on troubleshooting an intermittent wireless connection
http://help.orange.co.uk/orangeuk/support/personal/353093


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mattsty-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cgocable.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 26-46-19-84-3B-63
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cgocable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-46-19-84-3B-63
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::906:3845:509a:56b1%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.119(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 23, 2013 6:41:45 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 24, 2013 7:09:34 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247744025
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-FA-E7-86-88-AE-1D-77-D1-AA
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.226.1.93
24.226.10.193
24.226.10.194
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cgocable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-AE-1D-77-D1-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.cgocable.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cgocable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:1ced:3482:b7d8:bac0(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1ced:3482:b7d8:bac0%22(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{24536FCD-9CF7-4507-9CC3-58CC4B7F66B3}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ping test 1
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mattsty>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Mattsty>


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Google ping test... Took a few tries since my internet kept dropping
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mattsty>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Mattsty>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Mattsty>Ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.226.68] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.226.68: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=57
Reply from 74.125.226.68: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=57
Reply from 74.125.226.68: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=57
Reply from 74.125.226.68: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 74.125.226.68:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 9ms, Maximum = 15ms, Average = 11ms

C:\Users\Mattsty>


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

3rd ping test:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mattsty>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 32ms, Maximum = 35ms, Average = 33ms

C:\Users\Mattsty>


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

xirrus screen shot


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does the ping to 
Ping 209.183.226.152 
always work - even when the google ping did not work


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's an example of a ping when my internet was down for a moment, does this help? 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mattsty>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 33ms, Maximum = 38ms, Average = 35ms

C:\Users\Mattsty>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 33ms, Maximum = 33ms, Average = 33ms

C:\Users\Mattsty>
C:\Users\Mattsty>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that looks a little intermittent 

can you confirm you actually installed the atheros driver from the atheros site

can we see the xirrus screen shot graph running for a while and during the disconnects

can you connect by a cable direct to the router - does the PC work perfectly if connected by cable


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi

For artheros, went to website as instructed so I believe so?

I will try the xirrus tonight, but it doesn't seem to vary even when the computer drops the signal (does that make sense?)

Yes, PC is fine connected directly to modem.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm running out of ideas now

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Remove the wireless security*
log into the router and remove the wireless security - now see if it will connect.
if it does - log back into the router and try with the wireless security enabled again

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi. 
Do you happen to have the steps to remove it? So confused about what is what at this point.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the make and model of the router 

you will need to log into the router - with a PC connected to the router by cable 
then goto the wireless section and you should see security , where you can remove the password and security - probable disable or none from a drop down - make a note of the current security type and password and then put that back on and all the PCs with a saved password will be able to connect again without re-entering the password


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

hi... 
disabled it, about 7 minutes later, same issue. resolving proxy... blah blah blah then yellow exclamation mark then i have service again.
i want to throw this laptop through the window.
thoughts please?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we have covered quite a lot - so may need to go over older ground 

have you used the PC on any other network and does it work

how old is it - can you take back to shop and test in shop / get a replacement


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,
We have definitely tried a lot!

Here is some more information if it helps:
I get a lot of messages like "sending request...", DNS lookup failed, "Waiting for {website name} ..."

The wireless network connection window has various states, I will attach a screen shot.

My husband has no issues with his work laptop, and the mobile devices all work too.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

Also get the message sometimes:
"Downloading proxy script.. "


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> have you used the PC on any other network and does it work
> 
> how old is it - can you take back to shop and test in shop / get a replacement


----------



## igi17 (Mar 5, 2013)

I will have to try other networks - good idea - can try that on weekend.

It is too old to get a replacement (about 1.5 years) - would have to take for repair.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i had the impression it was quite new - once you have tried on other networks - let us know how it gets on


----------

